# When you don't listen...



## pjaye (Feb 15, 2017)

...


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Feb 15, 2017)

Cute cat Ivory looks super skinny with that on


----------



## pjaye (Feb 15, 2017)

I know!  Slims her right down.  She is skinny, it's just the fur that makes her look chunky. Her and her sister are only 6 pounds each.  They are very small cats.  With huge attitudes!


----------



## SCraig (Feb 15, 2017)

The amount of emotion a cat can project with just their eyes never ceases to amaze me.  Yeah, I think you're off her Christmas list for a while.  

But she is a gorgeous little girl.  I had a dilute long-hair calico that I absolutely adored so I have a soft-spot for them anyway.


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 15, 2017)

Yoga pants for cats.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Feb 15, 2017)

symplybarb said:


> I know!  Slims her right down.  She is skinny, it's just the fur that makes her look chunky. Her and her sister are only 6 pounds each.  They are very small cats.  With huge attitudes!


most cats have huge attitudes but then again i have not been around cats for very long only an hour or two


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 15, 2017)

Kitty girdle


----------



## snowbear (Feb 15, 2017)

Poor baby.  She will get over it . . . eventually.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 15, 2017)

Oh she is not happy!  Poor baby.  Our dog hates to wear clothes and considers it a punishment worthy of a good pout and lots of whining.


----------



## pjaye (Feb 16, 2017)

SCraig said:


> The amount of emotion a cat can project with just their eyes never ceases to amaze me.  Yeah, I think you're off her Christmas list for a while.
> 
> But she is a gorgeous little girl.  I had a dilute long-hair calico that I absolutely adored so I have a soft-spot for them anyway.



She is supposed to be a himalyan, but doesn't fit the characteristics well. Her eyes are bright blue, and her sisters are neon orange. She is a very forgiving cat but she keeps looking at me like please please take this off. I feel horrible. But she's an over cleaner and fastidious about keeping herself spotless. She just won't leave the incision site alone. 



zombiesniper said:


> Yoga pants for cats.


LOL Yup.



SquarePeg said:


> Oh she is not happy!  Poor baby.  Our dog hates to wear clothes and considers it a punishment worthy of a good pout and lots of whining.



I feel really bad. But it's just not an option at this time.


----------

